# End of the Road



## spag (Dec 4, 2013)

End of the Road
Does anyone know if this film is legit? You can rent it on amazon for a couple bucks. I like Peter Schiff, and listening to him on the radio sometimes.


----------



## wheeler880 (Sep 16, 2013)

I've seen it. Its on Netflix too. It does a pretty good job of explaining the ponsi scheme that is our monetary system. I like peter Schiff too.


----------



## mohsin123 (Jan 30, 2014)

*Mohsin*

I would remind you that extremism in the defense of liberty is no vice!


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Just found it on Flix, cuing it up, now.


----------



## PalmettoTree (Jun 8, 2013)

A waste of two hours. The truth you know. The lies are common. The story is always the same.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

They did a very good job of explaining the situation we are in, and who got us in this position.

Interesting, how while we are selling gold, China is buying it like crazy. Not surprising, considering China wants to replace America as the big dog.


----------

